# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Beda Saki Hikari Growth, Balance Dan Multi Season

## CFF

Mohon Pencerahan Dari Para teman-teman yang ada diforum, Mengenai perbedaan Pelet Koi Saki Hikari Growth, Balance dan Multi Season dari Ketiganya manakah yang paling baik dan bisa digunakan untuk harian soalnya saya mau ganti pakan Trimakasih banyak sebelumnya ::

----------


## gizza

Saki hikari growth banyak yg bilang bagus om utk pakan harian

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

saki hukari bagus om...... saya pakai growth ,colour sama staple  :Rockon:  ,kl balance belum coba

----------


## ardy

Saya pernah pakai yang hi growth dan colour. Bagus hasilnya dan tdk membuat air jd kotor. Sesuailah sama harganya.

----------


## CFF

> Saya pernah pakai yang hi growth dan colour. Bagus hasilnya dan tdk membuat air jd kotor. Sesuailah sama harganya.





> saki hukari bagus om...... saya pakai growth ,colour sama staple  ,kl balance belum coba





> Saki hikari growth banyak yg bilang bagus om utk pakan harian


Terimakasih Informasinya Om Gizza , om ardy, om Bobby

----------


## CFF

Kalau Yang saki hikari Balance atau Multi Season Ada yang sudah pernah Pakai ndak, kalau ada mohon di bagi dong info/efek koi :Hail:

----------


## Ridwan sm

Sya udah pake saki hikari grow dr pertama hobby koi (sekitar 2thn) hasilnya ikan bodynya bagus, skrg baru sbln ini paki saki hikari balance karena mau ngurangin protein dan fat, hasilnya blm tau nih msh proses..

----------


## frostbitez

yg grow agak serem pakenya suka over, skin agak kusem
balance lebih baik rasanya...kalo temen2 sukanya wg karena lebih murah hehehe

----------


## Joedimas

enak ya gabung disini banyak pencerahannya dan ngak pada pelit ilmunya hehehehehheh

----------


## CFF

> Sya udah pake saki hikari grow dr pertama hobby koi (sekitar 2thn) hasilnya ikan bodynya bagus, skrg baru sbln ini paki saki hikari balance karena mau ngurangin protein dan fat, hasilnya blm tau nih msh proses..


Di tunggu Update nya om Ridwan sm

----------


## Ridwan sm

Setuju om frostbite.. utk body saki hikari grow bagus cuma bbrp ikan sya ada yg ke tarik warnanya dan shirojinya agak kuning (mgkn karena kolam sya jg outdoor). Sebulan ini pake saki hikari balance warna terjaga tp klo ke body msh blm bisa monitor.

----------


## rvidella

kabari ya

kalo saki balance itu versi "diet"nya saki grow ... biasanya ikan 75cm up atau ikan diatas 5 tahun dipakaikan saki balance ini

 :Yo:

----------


## CFF

> kabari ya
> 
> kalo saki balance itu versi "diet"nya saki grow ... biasanya ikan 75cm up atau ikan diatas 5 tahun dipakaikan saki balance ini


Trimakasih infonya om rvidella

----------

